# Paph. armeniacum



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's this year's first bloom. I could only find two more buds. I think that the plant is in a vegetative phase because there are lots of new growths over the past year and I suspect that that is why there are so few blooms this year. Last year this plant had 8 flowers.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2010)

*Holy armeniacum! Batman!* That plant screems! How many years have you been growing this way?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 11, 2010)

Vetative phase you say? I would tend to agree and I'd be very thrilled with that. Great plant and flower.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> *Holy armeniacum! Batman!* That plant screems! How many years have you been growing this way?



Thanks. It's been in here since 2001. Prior to that it was in a pot and dying a slow death. Its stolons were sent into the bottom of the pot and died. It really perked up in a basket.

Here it is two years ago:




[/IMG]


----------



## etex (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW! That is the biggest,happiest specimen plant I've ever seen!
Is the basket lined and filled with spagnum?
Great growing!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a nice quality armeniacum flower.

Since you are not repotting on a regular basis, do you occasionally "top dress" with any supplements?

Bone meal or oyster shell?


----------



## tenman (Apr 11, 2010)

Amazing! I've never seen one with so many flowers!

You have to give us more info on your culture. What size is the basket? What's in it? Does the plant live in the window year-round?


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2010)

****!!!John hears the squealing of tires as everyone frantically rushes out to buy baskets and moss!!!!!

Well done JPMC!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW! 

-Ernie


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember you posting this plant before, and I think Ernie got it.....WOW :clap: Completely an awesome sight.

Eric, how much did you charge him for you camera? <poke>


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a really incredible plant! You must be proud.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 11, 2010)

That is stunning! The blooms and all the lush leaves. Thanks for sharing this again and reminding me. 
I need to try it when my armeniacum is bigger. or should I do it now?!

Do you rotate the basket often?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

etex said:


> WOW! That is the biggest,happiest specimen plant I've ever seen!
> Is the basket lined and filled with spagnum?
> Great growing!



Thanks.

It's a wire hemispherical basket lined with sphagnum and filled with regular paph mix (fine fir bark, perlite, and charcoal).


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's a nice quality armeniacum flower.
> 
> Since you are not repotting on a regular basis, do you occasionally "top dress" with any supplements?
> 
> Bone meal or oyster shell?



Thanks.

It gets about 1/4 teaspoon of lime pellets every 4 months.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

tenman said:


> Amazing! I've never seen one with so many flowers!
> 
> You have to give us more info on your culture. What size is the basket? What's in it? Does the plant live in the window year-round?



It lives in my spare bedroom all year round. I give it "cattleya light" temps. are 60F at night in the winter and 70F at night in the summer. During the day, it gets to about 75F in the winter and 85F in the summer. I fertilize "weakly weekly" and you can't give it too much water. NEVER dry it out (even in winter). Doing so will cause you to lose the flower buds.

The basket is 11 inches in diameter, made of wire, lined with sphagnum, and filled with paph mix (fine fir bark, perlite, charcoal).


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> That is stunning! The blooms and all the lush leaves. Thanks for sharing this again and reminding me.
> I need to try it when my armeniacum is bigger. or should I do it now?!
> 
> Do you rotate the basket often?



Put the plant in now. I started with one growth in 2001. I don't repot it. The mix continually rots and falls out of the bottom. I top-dress every 2-3 years to replace the loss.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 11, 2010)

I just love the way you grow your Paph. armeniancum! :clap:

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Apr 11, 2010)

Truly amazing.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2010)

I forgot about this plant, but what a reminder! Wow just doesn't describe it.


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2010)

What kind of water do you use? Rain? R.O.? Tap? Is it low in minerals?

Also, what kind of fertilizer do you use? 

Thanks very much for the inspiration!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2010)

John M said:


> What kind of water do you use? Rain? R.O.? Tap? Is it low in minerals?
> 
> Also, what kind of fertilizer do you use?
> 
> Thanks very much for the inspiration!



These were my next questions too John:wink:


----------



## JPMC (Apr 11, 2010)

John M said:


> What kind of water do you use? Rain? R.O.? Tap? Is it low in minerals?
> 
> Also, what kind of fertilizer do you use?
> 
> Thanks very much for the inspiration!



I use R.O. The fertilizer is from Orchids Limited (Green Jungle).


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2010)

What an amazing plant! Thanks for all the info. I just bought my first armeniacum a couple months ago.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy crap...............................................I think everyone's said all the compliments and asked most of the questions already, so thanks for the pictures and the advice!!! One more question though, do you have any micranthums planted this way?? I'd like to find a better way of growing mine that's just limping along, and of course I'd love to feel confident enough in growing parvis in general to get an armeniacum!


----------



## raymond (Apr 11, 2010)

wow ...............................................................................................


----------



## John M (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 12, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Holy crap...............................................I think everyone's said all the compliments and asked most of the questions already, so thanks for the pictures and the advice!!! One more question though, do you have any micranthums planted this way?? I'd like to find a better way of growing mine that's just limping along, and of course I'd love to feel confident enough in growing parvis in general to get an armeniacum!



I tried this method with Paph. micranthum and it was not a success. I'm still trying to crack the code of growing a micranthum.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 12, 2010)

Good to know - guess I won't be rushing to put my mic in a basket just now! Thanks again for the great pictures and advice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2010)

If he had my camera, I'd have that ameniacum! oke: That's phenomenal!! I think I will get some armeniacums and try that. Thanx for posting.


----------



## potter (Apr 13, 2010)

I amazed by this plant, I am moving one of my armeniacums to a hanging basket......thanks for posting the photo


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG... That's simply amazing... 8 flowers previously you say..? :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2010)

most impressive growing!!!! Jean


----------

